# Imp-onderable Nutrition Comparison



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

Found a chart comparing Vitamin and Mineral content of fruit, vegetable, meat, and liver (ugh). Not set-up completely to my liking, but I got tuna and chicken listed on separate charts, have to study each nutrient comparison closely. For most vitamins and minerals, liver wins out, hands down! Who'da thought? My Mother pushed apples a lot, and citrus for the "C", but she DID prepare liver fairly often, too, if any of this reflects upon today's kids.

For example, below: Vitamin C, apple 7mg, carrot, 6mg, liver 27 mg! Vitamin D, none, none, 19 IU. Red meat does OK mineral-wise, but falls short. If you are really interested in accuracy, note portion sizes for the tuna and chicken charts differ, and are larger than chart below. Would have collated better, but just way too involved with printing, scanning, storing, etc. Sorry about that, anyway!
imp






Below, Tuna, water pack, chunk light. Compare to above: Vitamin C, none, Vitamin D, none. Important mineral, Iron: 2.4mg (liver 8.8)





Below, Chicken, braised, breast.  Vitamin C, none, Vitamin D, none, Iron, 1.5 mg (liver, 8.8). Protein, mighty important is: tuna, 39g, chicken, 43g, liver, 25g. The downside with liver is, most love it, or hate it, and it's full of cholesterol.


----------

